# Wanted - September 5-8 or September 6-8, NJ Beach or AC Beach



## jstapleton (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi. I'm looking for a quick getaway with my dh and another couple for an adult only weekend since the kids are back at college.
Looking for 2 units or a one two bedroom unit.  If only one unit is available, I will also consider that too.
Ready to book.
Thank you.


----------



## am1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Best of luck.  The kids are in school but the weekends are still popular.  You may have better luck with hotels or a condo.


----------



## jstapleton (Aug 6, 2013)

am1 said:


> Best of luck.  The kids are in school but the weekends are still popular.  You may have better luck with hotels or a condo.



Thanks. I know and realized that the kids don't go back until the following Monday.  If I can get something great, if not, I'll find something to do LOL
Thanks.


----------

